# Looking for a good apiary?



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

These are the type farms I love......


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Nothing runs like a deer 

You would love Southern Indiana, BUT . . .
STAY OUT!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Lots of places in KY like this*

A "simply beautiful" site...Seems there are more and mores sites like that throughout KY as the tobacco program is now gone...many old abandoned tobacco barns all around. Too much of an expense to maintain and really no use to the land owner anymore. It certainly has not deflated our land prices we are averaging from $2000 to $8000 per acre depending on location. Too costly to make a living at farming but a nice place to set some hives.

Tim


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

$8k an acre? Holy Moly Batman. Here in the CA foothills its closer to $45k an acre.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Around here you buy more than one acre at a time...that makes a difference on price. We had some farm land in Vermont that we bought 10 years ago for 100 bucks an acre. It was 150 acres. Guess I will not find a deal like that again anywhere. In eastern KY you can find plenty of 80-200 acre tracts in the 800.-1000 per acre range.... there is plenty priced higher than that, but very few are buying it. I expect that over the next several years the prices will hold inspite of inflation....gas prices is making rural land not worth a dime.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*pokin a little fun here*



Dave W said:


> Nothing runs like a deer
> 
> You would love Southern Indiana, BUT . . .
> STAY OUT!


 
got to be a smart one here Its a good thing that nothing else runs like a deere or there wouldnt be much farmin going on from the looks of it this one hasnt ran for awhile. On a serious note what kind of header is on that machine it looks like a row crop header but then it looks to narrow for that.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I would guess double row corn. I like finding abandond equipment like that..... I try to picture what it looked like new and wonder why it was parked..... most often stuff gets parked on the farm because it broke and nobody bothered to fix it.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's a picture of my grandfather's house. He's passed on but it's still in the family. There is an old rough hewn log house to the left out of the picture that my grandfather built when here first bought the property in the twenties. We have a nice little deer camp up the hollow on the right that can't be seen either. I'm sure I could put a few hives here if I need to. This pic is 4 yrs old.










Here is a more recent picture. The old barn on the hill finally fell in.










Here's the old church about 1/2 mile away. My mother's side of the family has a cemetery out back of the church.










Old country store at the mouth of the hollow where the old homeplace is. Check out that old gas pump.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

hurry up...I hear banjos


----------

